# Happy 1000 Postcompleanno, silviap!



## DDT

Congratulazioni!!!

DDT


----------



## quehuong

Congratulations, Silvia!


----------



## lauranazario

Auguri, Sylvia!!!!!!!! 

Saludos,
L.


----------



## araceli

FELICITACIONES SILVIAP !!!!


----------



## ines

*¡Felicitaciones Silviap por tus 1000 contribuciones!!!!!*


----------



## walnut

Brava Silvia!!!!! Auguri!!!!!!!  Walnut


----------



## calzetin

*OLÉ*!

Felicidades campeona!


----------



## belén

Felicidadeeeeeeeeeeeees you go girl!!!!!


----------



## pinkpanter

Attagirl!! 

Congratulations Silvi!


----------



## Tomasoria

SILVI que sucedió??? ganaste la loteria..??¡¡¡

 Anyway, MUCHAS FACILIDADES...uh ¡¡ perdón...FELICIDADES ¡¡

 Viva el Viernes ¡¡¡


----------



## Tormenta

*Congratulazioni Silvia!!!*

   


Tormenta


----------



## Artrella

¡¡¡Felices 1000 posts Silviap!!!!​









Art


----------



## zebedee

Here's to another 1000 posts, Silvia!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Silvia

Grazie, grazie, grazie a tutti voi!

   

I'll redouble my efforts for 2005! (Subject to Cuchu's approval!   )​


----------



## Sharon

Oh, I am always late for this sort of thing,   so...at this posting...

*** Happy 1,068 Posts, Silviap!!***


----------



## vachecow

moooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## vachecow

Sorry......I just had to do that


----------



## jacinta

I'm late, I'm late, to a very important date!!!  (scurry, scurry)

 Congratulations, Silvia!!!  Sorry I don't know any Italian, only  "*Molto bene"*  and I'm not even sure of that   

Saludos, j


----------



## Silvia

Thank you Sharon, vachecow and Jacinta! Il tuo italiano va molto bene!


----------



## Leopold

Hey silviap, yo no quiero ser menos y quedarme si darte las super atrasadas  Felicidades 

L.


----------



## Silvia

Grazie anche a te, Leopold!


----------



## el_novato

Congratulations Silvia by your contributions, a little late but with much affection. 

Congratulazioni Silvia tramite i vostri contributi, poco un ritardato ma con molto affetto.

Nunca es tarde cuando la voluntad es buena.  Dentro de unas hora me voy a las mañanitas, y revisando el foro, vi que cumpliste 1,000 _post_


----------



## badger

Hi Silvia

Here's wishing a happy one thousandth birthday.

I hope I haven't missed the party completely.

Lots of hugs.

Badger.


----------



## lsp

Meglio tardi che mai.... auguroni!!
LSP


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations silviap!

as of today you are included in Top 5 Foreros (who has the most # posts)

1. cuchufléte = 2,004
2. Artrella = 1,872
3. jacinta = 1,364
4. silviap = 1,276
5. el_novato = 1,224
6. Tormenta = 995
7. lauranazario = 940
8. Focalist = 914
9. belen = 899 
10. esance  = 868


----------

